

LinkedIN runs over Apache Tomcat/5.0.28 - ideamonk
http://www.linkedin.com/in/ideamonk/

======
bdittmer
I have a few apps that still run on 5.0.28. There seems to be some weird
memory leaks in this version that require the tomcat process to be cycled
about once a week but other than that it's pretty rock solid.

------
hboon
Link doesn't work.

~~~
rjprins
That's the idea: The error message reveals the server type.

~~~
hboon
_slaps forehead_

~~~
ideamonk
laughs at himself

